# PFD recommendations for the Grand



## coloradorehn (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey, ladies - 

I am looking to upgrade my PFD for an upcoming Grand trip (fingers cross September is a go). 

I have a stohlquist that fits well. I'm 5'6 and D cups. It is 10 years old and the name of it has worn off so I am not sure what model it is anymore. 

Do you ladies have any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Stohlquist is my go to for comfort, sizing and flotation. I'm away from my gear, so not sure of the specific model, think it is the Flo, Cruiser is another
Lots of sales going on and check for coupons. Hope your trip goes!
Enjoy


----------



## Kristi_lora (Feb 9, 2020)

I have a Stolquist Betsea and love it, but I need a new one for the grand next June too. I’m a thin 5’9” but it has room for boobs, and great pockets!


----------

